# Problems with 6mth old french bulldog.



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 6 month old frenchie and she's certainly has issues...she seems really scared of people.
She's a very excitable dog and jumps up everyone that comes through the door none stop,but as soon as we reach out to stroke her,she backs off and kind of cowers.
Also we have yet to get her to walk on a leash,she just point blank refuses to budge...as I said she's 6 mths old and whenever we go for walks we have to leave her behind as she is too heavy for us to carry now.
I really don't know what to do with her,any advice would be welcome :sad:


----------



## petitsfilous (Jan 25, 2013)

You mentioned that she is too big to carry... Does this mean you have been carrying her everywhere up until now? If so, of course you're going to have problems getting her to walk. She's expecting to get picked up.

When you go to stroke her, do you go in from above her? This can be intimidating for small dogs. Put your hand out, below her eye level, palm up and wait for her to come to you.

Edit:
Forgot to mention, if there is a particular place she doesn't like being stroked there may be another reason and it would be best to pop her along to a vet to get checked over.


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

No I haven't carried her everywhere,in fact she has hardly been out because she won't walk on a leash...there has been a few occasions where we have had to take her out,vets etc...so had no choice but to carry her,otherwise we wouldn't get there.

we do go to stroke her from above but also put our hand out to her aswell and we tend to get the same reaction either way...she will go flat to the floor and seem really scared...I've tried to find out if she has any sore spots anywhere,but when she's laid on the sofa with us relaxed she will let us touch her anywhere so I don't think it's a medical issue


----------



## petitsfilous (Jan 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, most puppies won't willingly walk on a leash first time. They don't understand. I had to coax my pup up and down the living room whilst on a leash a few times a day with treats. Then we progressed to the pavement and a couple weeks later I carried him to the park, let him off the leash, we had a good play session and then he walked back some of the way on the leash and it got better each day. 

Persistance is key. She'll soon get the hang of it. 

Where are you stroking her? Bernie never liked his head stroked and would always prefer his sides and back. He on now lets me stroke his head and actually enjoys it.


----------

